# Porch Screening Preferences?



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Got involved mid-project on this one, while there's some design problems the mason did on this thing, I've been brought in to save the day again! I'm good with everything except they want a few large openings screened in. Anyone have any preferences on products for screen tracks/etc? We've done a few screened in openings, but want to make sure I'm looking at a few other options if there's something I'm missing!

Here's an in-process of the roof framing for fun


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Mark I did this one over the summer. Very customization and sturdy. It was made from http://screeneze.com/. 

I would use it again in fact I was asked to create something with it yesterday. Downside is you over purchase your needs.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Tom M said:


> Mark I did this one over the summer. Very customization and sturdy. It was made from http://screeneze.com/.
> 
> I would use it again in fact I was asked to create something with it yesterday. Downside is you over purchase your needs.


Thanks! That's about the same size as I'll end up with too...I'll check out their website in a bit!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I've used ScreenEze and Screen Tight. Both work well. 

http://www.screentight.com

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We have used the Screen Tight a lot and like it.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I have an ezbreeze set up and like it. Good way to get storm panels in cheap. Also there is a company that does drop down screens. They are motorized with a remote. Supposed to be pretty nice. I'm sure they are $$


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've done about a dozen projects with ScreenTight and like it a lot, it's a very good value too. For the size openings Tom M posted, I'd go with Screeneze. Over 52", on the narrow dimension, I think ScreenTight has too much wiggle and is prone to distorting on the end pieces which looks like crap and can cause the screen to show the distortion as well.


----------



## StevenBowen (Jan 3, 2017)

I've only used screen tight it does look cheap. better than staples if ya ask me.

Looks like that screenez doesn't need twine? very nice looking screen job. I believe I'll try that out.

Hey nice porch its looking good.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Welp, we finished the screening project yesterday. I went with Screen-Eze, and couldn't be happier with the results! It was as easy as I could ask for to use, and the largest of openings were still nice and tight. I've got another screened-in project coming up, so I'll be using it again soon.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How long did those take to install?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

We had about 12 hours with 3 guys...but if we did it again I'd budget 3 guys for one day. It goes pretty well once you understand it.


----------

